

How do we stop killers from exploiting social media? - phpfan
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/27/9217305/virginia-shooting-mass-murder-contagion-social-media

======
zer00eyz
"maybe we’ll be able to focus on the other things that contribute to this
phenomenon: the ready access to guns and ammunition, for instance."

Maybe we should focus on mental health? Maybe we as a nation need to think
about the deeper meanings around this
[http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/july/voices-culture-
luhrm...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/july/voices-culture-
luhrmann-071614.html)

If what this article implies is true, we should see some other things going on
as well:

Popularity of the tooth brush mustache.

More berets and communist revolutions.

...

I could go on but the premise is outrageous, and backed up by the thinnest
facts, that were placed on the page in proximity to each other to give the
illusion of being meaningfully related.

